# gm3vr esc question



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

whats the motor limit on this esc? i cant seem to find it anywhere.i think its 17 turns..not sure though...anyone know?


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

never mind i found it...its 18t, do u think i can get away with 17x2 with a heatsink and esc fan?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

ESC limits have nothing to do with the actual turn of the motor, its how much heat will be generated by the motor. If you gear it low enough you could get away with a 12turn. Its all about amps through the ESC.


----------

